# Rottentail Slaughterhouse Easter Make-up



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well once again the place I act at did another holiday theme haunt. It was Rottentail Slaughterhouse for Easter. I was a little stumped this time on what I was going to do because I normally don't think of Easter being scary, but I figure I would put on a pretty dress and an Easter bonnet to complete the look. Oh and a little scary make up didn't hurt!  Anyway first time attempting the rotting teeth make up, so I need to work on it a little if I do this again. It needs some touch ups, but overall it worked out pretty good for the haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are so creative, you bring gross to life!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol...thanks Hairazor and Happy Easter!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You so crazy Joisygal!
Looks great!
Today being Easter, I'm thinking ham and your thinking haunt...I praise thee.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sharon you look....very...uhm...pretty? Nice make up, very convincing!

P.S. Love the crazy eye!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are so demented


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm... I'm not sure that's what they meant went singing: _"in your Easter bonnet, with all the frills upon it_"?!?!?!?!
But I'll bet your were most definitely "_the grossest lady in the Easter parade"!_
(Haha, I have a sneaking suspicion that Irving Berlin is cursing me right now!) lol.

*Top notch as always Sharon!!!*


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! That is just sick, gross and really cool!  Nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was pleased with the results, especially since this costume had to rely on a decent make up job! Ha..Ha..I felt so out a place in a dress, so the make up just made me feel more comfortable. Give me a pair of jeans and tee-shirt anyday!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks great, Joisey! The rotting teeth look good, but I really like your work around the green eye. It looks very realistic. Is it latex or a prosthetic?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Highbury! It is Viva paper towels and latex. (mold builder)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GREAT work Joisey.........!


----------



## DrHannibalLecter (Apr 28, 2014)

Woah! Cool it with the facial scrubs! Im kidding, that makeup looks wonderful. I love it! Very grotesque and creepy!


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well done! That is not an easy theme to do for a haunt...mad props!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yes the Easter theme was a tough one Mystique1980. The theme haunts are fun, but we have so many which makes it hard to come up with ideas.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

NICE! Something about the exposed teeth effect is always fail-proof when it comes to producing something really disturbing looking.


----------

